# Committee resignations



## 3felix9 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mr Arthur Wilkes(Chair) Mr John Campbell (Vice Chair) Miss Samantha Rolfe 
(Secretary) Mr Ben Field (Publicity) wish to make it known that they no 
longer have connections to , or interest in ,Central Reptile and Exotic Animal
Keepers Society. (CREAKS) 09/09/11


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

So how does this affect the november show? is CREAKS in belly up mode again?


----------



## CREAKS Society (Jun 6, 2011)

This will not affect the November show or the society


----------



## kormakid (Sep 21, 2011)

CREAKS Society said:


> This will not affect the November show or the society


I've sent funds can i have some acknowledgement please.


----------

